# Outlook 2003 sometimes converts incoming HTML email to plain text



## tumbaparrot (Jun 14, 2004)

Am using Vista Home Premium and Outlook 2003.

Sometimes, but not always (even during the same send/receive) Outlook 2003 converts incoming HTML email to plain text. This has been happening on and off for the last three weeks.

Outlook options are set to NOT convert to plain text and to use Outlook as email editor, with html for new messages. There are no add-ins or com options installed.

Like I said, this doesn't happen all the time, but does happen every time from one particular address. I've check with him and all other people sent the same email received it OK.

Am also using Avira Antivir for email virus scans.

Help would be appreciated!

Nick


----------



## Amstelveener (Jul 18, 2008)

DearNick,

I wondered whether you'd had any luck with your problem as I have exactly the same. The email that converts to plain text is always a gmail account and if I read the mail through my secure webmail account, I don't have the problem.

Did you manage to sort out the problem?

Ruth


----------



## charrier90 (Sep 6, 2008)

Google Desktop Add-in and AVG message certification are known to cause this problem.

Google Desktop: In Outlook, go to Tools, Options, Other tab, Advanced Options, Add-in Manager. Uncheck the Google Desktop add-in.

AVG8.0: Open the AVG user interface. From the menu, select Tools, Advanced Settings. On the left hand side, select Email Scanner. Uncheck Certify E-mail under incoming e-mail.

The problem seems to be worse with web based accounts like Hotmail or Gmail. These may not be the only causes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Amstelveener (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion - Google Desktop was not an add-in within Outlook but I unchecked the Certify e-mail within AVG8 user interface.

I have just received an email from the gmail account and, unfortunately, Outlook is still converting everything to plain text. 

I'll keep searching for solutions, but thanks for your help.


----------

